# Running Career Advice - General



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

No Discussion just list bullet points...

1. Be nice to the admin/clerical staff


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 5, 2015)

2. Be really nice to HR


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2015)

3. Everyone likes to be appreciated. Around the holidays, bring in a small thank you gift for support staff (admin, document control, etc) who are the ones that ultimately execute your high priority items. This way, everyone else gets screwed over, and they push your priorities to the top of the pile.


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2015)

4. Always ask who is on the line when you talk to someone through a conference call, and ask whether or not you're on speaker phone.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 5, 2015)

5. Let em down gently if you currently like where you are. (things change and you may be asking for a spot on their payroll later in life)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 5, 2015)

6. Let em down gently if you're leaving. You never know if you'll be back...


----------



## cnata001 (Feb 5, 2015)

7. don't take anything personal, it's strictly business


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 5, 2015)

8. Spell check on emails can go a long way.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2015)

9. Don't be a douche


----------



## maryannette (Feb 5, 2015)

10. If you are preparing a risky or possibly volatile e-mail, DO NOT put any names in the To and Cc lines until you are absolutely sure you want to do it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 5, 2015)

11. Don't bang the help


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2015)

Consider the "Reply All" button to be off limits unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 6, 2015)

13. Wear appropriate attire for your position. i.e. dress for success.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2015)

14. A positive attitude and an occasional smile go a long way to keeping people motivated and willing to provide assistance. And instead of saying something can't be done, explain the situation and propose a few ideas of what might be done as an alternative solutions.


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2015)

15. Be on time.


----------



## cnata001 (Feb 6, 2015)

Addendum

15.) in Military, the saying goes that:

if you're early, you're on time;

if you're on time, you're late;

if you're late, you're f&amp;^%ed


----------



## P-E (Feb 7, 2015)

16) it's okay to say "I don't know.

And never ever eat the last donut.


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2015)

17) Always remember to check the trunk of your car to see if you left your stuff in it. It will save you an extra trip walking back to the parking deck, and then back to your office.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 9, 2015)

18) remember to use the correct report cover pages. No telling g how many of the upper management types will come to to remind you of the memo about it


----------



## Supe (Feb 9, 2015)

19) Don't shake the toner. Big Brother is watching.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 9, 2015)

20) clipping nails is a home activity.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2015)

Supe said:


> 4. Always ask who is on the line when you talk to someone through a conference call, and ask whether or not you're on speaker phone.




21. Always assume that you are on speaker phone, and someone else is listening in who has not been identified.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2015)

22. Don't talk trash about people. Anyone. (easy to say, hard to do, but you can never go wrong if you follow this one)


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 12, 2015)

23. Your government regulators are always right.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 16, 2015)

^I take that in the same sense as "the customer is always right". Which means that it is not true, but it might as well be.


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2015)

24. If you are planning on leaving work an hour early to beat the inclement weather, so is everyone else in the entire county.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Feb 16, 2015)

25. Be selfish and don't (fully) depend on anyone else. Nobody is going to have your interests in mind more than you.

If there is an opportunity that you're interested in, you have to pursue it. If someone promised to do something for you, follow up with them. Don't assume that they'll just remember to do it. it may be importatnt to you, but to them it's just another task they have to remember.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 4, 2015)

26. Be friendly with subordinates but don't be friends.


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 1, 2015)

27. Do what you say you are going to do.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 8, 2015)

maryannette said:


> 10. If you are preparing a risky or possibly volatile e-mail, DO NOT put any names in the To and Cc lines until you are absolutely sure you want to do it.




Or better yet - save it as a draft and sleep on it overnight. I almost always go back the next day and tone it down......


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2015)

28. Don't let your contractors work non-standard work hours.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 9, 2015)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> > 10. If you are preparing a risky or possibly volatile e-mail, DO NOT put any names in the To and Cc lines until you are absolutely sure you want to do it.
> ...


Same goes for reports finished at COB...A final review after a few hours is always better.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 9, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> 16) it's okay to say "I don't know.
> 
> And never ever eat the last donut.


And don't cut the last donut in half and leave the remains on the break table all day...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2015)

34- Always delete the email string...


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2015)

35 - When deleting the e-mail string, also delete the "Re:" or "Fw:" at the start of the subject line...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 3, 2015)

36. Pass the PE.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 3, 2015)

37. When at first you do not succeed, review those lessons learned and try again.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2015)

38. Don't be "Facebook" friends with anyone you currently work with.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2015)

39. Don't have Facebook.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 4, 2015)

40. Or Twitter.


----------



## caley89 (Jun 6, 2015)

41. don't sacrifice aspects of your social life (including facebook) for the sake of work


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 6, 2015)

42. Don't have Facebook.


----------



## SgtDilbert (Jun 19, 2015)

43. As much as possible, interact with people the old-fashioned way: face-to-face.


----------



## LWhitson2 (Jun 26, 2015)

44. Never increase your mileage more than 10% per week or 5% on a given day. That way you mitigate the risk to your knees.


----------



## Monza (Jul 24, 2015)

45. When raising issues with a customer (such as a cost adder, non-conformance, concession request, etc.) when at all possible speak to them in person or on the phone. It is easier for someone to say no or hold their ground via e-mail. People are less inclined to be bull-headed when speaking directly with another person.


----------



## Monza (Jul 24, 2015)

Oops. I overlooked item 43! Good advice, SgtDilbert.


----------

